# Nailetc disappointment



## swedgal (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi ladies!

I guess I am hoping for some comforting words here...anyway here it goes: for exactely 1 month ago I ordered 5 polishes from nailetc and I still did not get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I emailed their custom support and they answered me that the goods were shipped but nothing more. I should have known better than ordering from them, this is my second order and already the first time it took about 3 weeks and 2 polishes were missing but I was charged for them and I even paied a higher shipping fee. It took several mail to explain the all thing and finally I got a partial refund.

Does any of you have any experiance with this seller? As european I do not have much choiche when it comes to polishes: either I pay 20dollars per bottle or I order on line....


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally do not have experience with that company. My only advice is for you to contact your credit card company about it and see if you can get a refund since you didn't get your products.


----------



## swedgal (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you Zadidoll! I had not tought of that, should I first inform them that I intend to get the money back from the credit card or can I just do it? I usually pay with paypal, it was quite long ago I used the credit card on the internet.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2011)

Contact them first and then contact Paypal. Don't wait for an answer from them. If you paid via Paypal you have a small window to file a claim.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I personally do not have experience with that company. My only advice is for you to contact your credit card company about it and see if you can get a refund since you didn't get your products.








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Contact them first and then contact Paypal. Don't wait for an answer from them. If you paid via Paypal you have a small window to file a claim.


This is all great advice and I totally agree with taking the same steps to help resolve your problem.  I hope you still have time with PayPal to file a claim.  They are great at resolving issues.  Especially when you don't receive your items. Good luck to you!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice! Sorry for the misunderstanding, they do not accept paypal so I paied with the credit card and there should not be any time limit there. Anyway I contacted them again and they offer to resend the polishes if they do not arrive by the end of the week, I am quite skeptical since I do no trust them anymore but it sure would be a more convenient solution than going to the process of claiming the money back.


----------



## Diava (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use nailetc.com regularly and I have had no probs at all, in fact they have been very helpful with good customer service, anytime an item has been out of stock, they've let me pick a replacement and sent it out straight away!

If they do say they will send out the polishes again, I think there is a good chance they mean it. I think there is something like a 6 week period, it could take to be delivered, so usually they have to wait for that time to pass before sending out another package, but yeh worst case scenario you can always go through your credit card company! Good luck I hope it all works out, and please let us know what happens!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Diava and thank you for your reply! I have to admit that their offer to resend the order surprised me in a positive way but I guess I will never order from them again. It is quite a pity because now there are a few collection coming out that interest me but I probably will try some other site, maybe nailsupplies.us.

I will let you know how it ends anyway!


----------



## swedgal (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a quick update: the week is now over and the order has not been delivered so I contacted nailetc and asked for a refund or a second shipping of my order but they have not replied yet.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 23, 2011)

Contact Paypal and file a dispute with them.


----------



## swedgal (Jul 26, 2011)

Latest update: they emailed me that the all order has been resend and they even said that if something is missing I will get a refund. Let's hope for the best!


----------



## swedgal (Aug 2, 2011)

So, for those of you interested in this dispute of mine I can tell that it is finally over. I just got my package with all the polishes I had ordered and I basically took just one week since they resend it. I am glad it worked out fine but I will not order from them again.


----------



## xlisaa (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it's hectic for them because I went to NailsETC &amp; I was overwhelmed to see how they're constantly packing SO MANY items together &amp; trucks kept showing up to get their items because private owned beauty supply stores get their goods from them. I have never ordered online with them, but I think I would most likely drop by there since I'm less than 10 miles away! lol


----------



## Ali P (Dec 3, 2012)

I have purchased about 30 bottles of nail polish from nailetc, in three different orders. All have come within about 2-3 weeks (this is good considering I live in Australia). The prices are really good and they have a huge selection of colours. One of the nail polishes I ordered had a broken brush, so was unusable. I email the customer service on the site and they were really good! They sent me a completely new bottle, I didn't even have to send back the broken one or pay for shipping or anything, and they included a little lip gloss for free too. I am so happy with the customer service that I have received and will definitely continue to shop on the site in the future.


----------

